# How big are they when fully grown?



## pattihi (May 23, 2011)

Mine is about 1.75" without the fins, but the other day I saw one at Petco that was huge. It was a female and the body alone must have been 3 inches long. Will my Bernie get that big?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

My 2 year old betta is about 3.5 inches maybe 4 from nose to end of tail. He is a pretty big guy though...:lol:


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

pattihi,

I have a female VT that was a bitty thing when I got her... and she grew to 3" - even while fighting illness!

The final size of your fish depends on its dna, its variety, how it was raised as a fry, the size of the tank it is in, and the care and nutrition you give it. 2.5" - 3" is the average size of betta males, 2"-2.5" for females. There are varieties that are smaller and bigger than the average.

Do you know what type of betta Bernie is?


----------



## pattihi (May 23, 2011)

Bernie is a crowntail (combtail?). If he gets that big, I'll have to put him in a bigger tank.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

pattihi,

CrownTail, huh? I bet he's pretty. What does he look like?

Well, at 1 3/4" Bernie's probably under a year old and not full grown. Luckily, bettas grow slowly enough that you have time to save your pennies for that day he needs a bigger home! 

Btw, welcome to the forum. You can learn a lot about bettas here; if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## pattihi (May 23, 2011)

Bernie's gorgeous. Here's a link to his picture:

http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm143/pattioftroy/?action=view&current=Bernie027.jpg


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

pattihi said:


> Bernie's gorgeous. Here's a link to his picture:
> 
> http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm143/pattioftroy/?action=view&current=Bernie027.jpg


*Starry Eyed*

He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## pattihi (May 23, 2011)

Thank you! I think so too, if I do say so myself.

To be honest, until I brought him home, I didn't really realize how pretty he was. I knew I liked his color, but I didn't realize how pretty his fins were, because he was in one of those little cups so he couldn't spread out too much, and I hadn't really paid that much attention to it.

Also, my purpose in getting a fish that day was simply to get something live to keep my cat "occupied" during the day while I was at work, so I wasn't really putting much thought into picking out a Betta. In fact, I thought I was going to buy a goldfish when I first went there.

Of course, now that I have him, I really love him. I bought him a Nana plant today. For a while, my cat got kind of jealous of the time I was spending on him, doing water changes, etc.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

oh, he's so beautiful! and i really like the way you decorated his tank too. =)


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

My fishes got bigger (with the exception of Wartooth, he's ALWAYS sick) when I moved them into a 10 gallon fish tank. Waffle's length from nose to fin is roughly almost 4 inches.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

He is lovely! I like his shiny sides. 

My cats are well aware of my fish... when I go to turn on the tank lights in the morning and coo at the fish, the cats mob me (all three of them) and demand attention too!

Enjoy Bernie!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

adorable fish! he looks all innocent!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I have babies, my male is about an inch (he is a plakat) and my female is so tiny still. You have a youngster, too! C:

It greatly depends... heck, king bettas at 3 months old I have seen to be over two inches+! I wouldn't get a king, I feel like they need at least 14 gallons because they're just so big!

When you have the money, consider a 10 gallon set up. Bettas don't out grow that! It isn't hard to find combos (tank, hooded light, filter) for around $30-$35! That's about the same for a smaller set up and LESS than 5 gallons! 

He is so gorgeous!


----------



## pattihi (May 23, 2011)

Neil D said:


> adorable fish! he looks all innocent!



Your fish and mine have very similar coloring. Yes, I hope to 
keep him sheltered so he stays sweet and innocent... 

I think that crown would look good on Bernie too.


----------

